# Scanner recommendations, please

## Jaglover

I'm checking available scanners against sane-project.org supported list. It seems all well-supported scanners are obsolete and cannot be found anywhere in stores.   :Confused: 

Can somebody recommend me a simple document scanner for home use please? Preferably with separate power unit and under $200?

----------

## platojones

Most units will be scanner-printer-fax combos.  All I can tell you is that this one has worked perfectly for me with xsane...and it's a superb printer as well.  Not only is the feature set astounding...get a load of the price:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FBIWHQ/ref=oss_product

Well, when I bought it, it was on sale for $128.  Seems the demand has been strong so they've really raised the price a lot.

----------

## Jaglover

Thanks alot.   :Smile:   This combo idea is new to me, but why not. I do have a good color laser, but my fax is antique. Hmmm, will sleep on it and buy tomorrow.

----------

## platojones

Ahhh, looks like there's a newer version out...and it's much less expensive:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16828113453

----------

## Jaglover

Um ... $90 and free shipping ... couldn't resist. Thanks again.   :Smile: 

What I actually will get for this little money remains to be seen ...

----------

## Jaglover

The thing arrived. I've never used Sane before, making it work was easy though. 

Installed Xsane, SANE_BACKENDS="net".

Grabbed RPM packages from Brother website, 64bit and 32bit as I have both on my LAN.

Converted rpm into tar.gz with rpm2targz utility.

Copied files in archive into standard locations in directory tree.

Ran brsaneconfig3 as suggested in Brother website.

Added brother3 to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf.

To my surprise, it works!   :Very Happy:  Image quality is not greatest. Maybe some tuning will help.

----------

## platojones

Ha!  Glad to hear it.  I get pretty good image quality with mine.  Play with the settings on XSane.

----------

